# WW2 Colour photos



## paulyb102 (Apr 21, 2005)

Hiya all

Well over 600 colour photos of world war 2 are now available at this link also profiles and paintings and black and white images http://s3.invisionfree.com/ww2forum/index.php


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Gotta love it - Armourers with ties 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 21, 2005)

wow that's a great pic thanks!!

and of course they have ties they're on the RAF..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 21, 2005)

Gotta love it! - God bless the RAF


----------



## evangilder (Apr 21, 2005)

Somehow, I knew Lanc would love that picture...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 21, 2005)

I like it too. Great pic!


----------



## trackend (Apr 22, 2005)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Gotta love it - Armourers with ties 8)


Well they where known as the Brylcream boys Fly


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2005)

That is a cool shot.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2005)

trackend said:


> FLYBOYJ said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love it - Armourers with ties 8)
> ...



YOU GOTTA TELL ME ABOUT THIS ONE


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

well strictly speaking only fighter, fighter bomber pilots and bomber command aces had the right to be brylcream boys...........


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 22, 2005)

What were the mechanics then, grease monkeys?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 22, 2005)

depends what they specailise in.........


----------



## drat (Dec 5, 2005)

awsome pic thanks!


----------

